# Northern Rhode Island Plow Accounts



## TJMTRUCK (Dec 27, 2004)

I have several residential plow accounts available for someone to take over, I have 1 in North Smithfield, 3 in Cumberland and 6 in Woonsocket. 2 only get plowed 4" or more. Reason I am giving them is not having enough time. Thank you.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I am interested but you are a new member so i cannot pm, can you email me the specifics?
my email is
[email protected]


----------

